# Gender scan today, any guesses?



## JasperJoe

Hi Ladies, I had the gender scan today and I wanted you ladies to guess before I reveal the gender.
 



Attached Files:







bby4.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## chetnaz

OOoh how exciting! I think girl. Now please put me out of my misery! :)


----------



## Baby321

i am not sure, But I'll say girl, can't see a nub. Come on jasperjoe let us know!


----------



## shytwin25

it looks like a boy! :D


----------



## JasperJoe

ok ladies, I can't hold it in any longer!

were expecting a girl!! after 3 boys yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I still can not believe it, i asked over and over again and the lady said she could see no boys bits, I said the cord looked like a penis but she said it was the cord. No penis to be seen! I am still in shock! 

Do you think they could ever be wrong? I may have to have another scan before I 100% believe it x


----------



## crancherry

Looks like a boy to me but I know nothing about the nub thing so I don't really know what things should look like at that stage :winkwink:


----------



## crancherry

Wow shows what I know, congratulations!!! So happy for you :) I don't get to find out until August but hoping for a girl also after 2 boys. How exciting!


----------



## shytwin25

oh wow i was totally wrong! congrats on your baby girl!!!! :) im too hoping for a girl


----------



## chetnaz

:happydance: Yay I was right! I'm so happy for you. After three boys I know exactly how you feel, it seems unreal doesn't it?! Do you have a name for her yet? X


----------



## katealim

So happy for you!!! Congrats on your little princess:happydance:


----------



## Blue_star

Congrats! <3


----------



## Baby321

Congrats! very happy for you, you lucky thing!


----------



## LittleLady04

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations! I only have two boys, but you give me hope it's even possible lol!!


----------



## JasperJoe

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Congratulations! I only have two boys, but you give me hope it's even possible lol!!

thats lovely ;0) I really believe it can be possible now x


----------



## geordiemammy

congrats ill be in disbelieve if they tell me its a girl with this one after 4 boys got weeks to wait to find out yet though :(


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations! Do you have a 12 week scan to post so I can neb at the skull/nub on it? :flow:


----------



## JasperJoe

pinkribbon said:


> Congratulations! Do you have a 12 week scan to post so I can neb at the skull/nub on it? :flow:

hi hun, here is 12 week scan x
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueHadeda

Congrats!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## JasperJoe

geordiemammy said:


> congrats ill be in disbelieve if they tell me its a girl with this one after 4 boys got weeks to wait to find out yet though :(

I hope you get your little princess xx


----------

